# Cost of utilities



## evaunwill (Jul 1, 2014)

Can anyone give me an idea of the cost of utilities for a family of 4 in a villa and in an apartment? Hearing so many different figures its difficult to work out? Thank you


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

evaunwill said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of the cost of utilities for a family of 4 in a villa and in an apartment? Hearing so many different figures its difficult to work out? Thank you


Do you like showering or not? 

Do you like being warm or being cold?

More information please  !!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Apartment - about 1000 Dhs per month including housing fee.

Villa - how long is a piece of string? Really depends on the size, how recently it was built, who it was built by, if it has a pool or garden, etc, etc. Somewhere like Arabian Ranches, Springs/Meadows should be 1800-2000 Dhs per month. Umm Suqeim/Jumeira, really depends on the villa. I had a big villa in Jumeira, my bills ranged from 2000 Dhs per month to 8000 Dhs per month throughout the year.


----------



## evaunwill (Jul 1, 2014)

Im looking at a villa in Arabian ranches, no pool. A guesstimate is fine, just trying to work out how much iv got left to live on lol


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Internet 350
AC/Water/Electricity 1000 plus
Gas dunno

I suggest to not shower and have the aircon off.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Our experince:

Electricty: 4 Bedroom villa (aprox 4300sft) cost for us between 1500aed (winter), up to 3500-4000 aed p/m max. AC is on 24c year around, and bedrooms on 23c during the nights
Water: Relative cheap <500aed p/m, but way more if you are filling a swimming pool, or water a large lawn with DEWA water.

The condition of the airco is really important. Our house is 11 years old now, after cleaning the evaporator coils of the AC, a major job, the elec consumption went down from 5000aed to 3500-4000aed p/m in the hight of the summer.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

We live in an apartment, 2 bedrooms, me my wife and 2 kids.

Electricity is minimum 700 & maximum 1200 Dhs (Including housing fees, that will vary according to your rent).

Internet is 751 monthly (eLife; includes internet & OSN premiere package and landline which we dont use).

Mobile bills; 300-400 per bill, me and my wife.

We are chiller free so we don't pay separate for A/C.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

evaunwill said:


> Im looking at a villa in Arabian ranches, no pool. A guesstimate is fine, just trying to work out how much iv got left to live on lol


Please think about this logically. Your question has no answer. A guesstimate is like playing Russian Roulette. Everybody here will have a different lifestyle, culture, background and view to life.

Assuming you are currently in the UK, think of the variables. Same applies here. Family of four means nothing. Sharing bedrooms? Size of villa? AC choices of temp. You have 5% tax monthly of your Ejari registered rent (Assuming you rent). Water is what ever you choice to use. Electricity same scenario. 

Bottle gas the same. Eat at home always or eat out blah, blah, blah. Villas in The Ranches that are suitable in size range from reasonable to huge, again depends on your mileage. Have you considered the set up costs? deposits, fees, blah, blah, blah

Just too many variables. Seeing your other postings have you really thought through the "Life in Dubai thing". Maybe I seem harsh but the streets here are the same as elsewhere.Hard. They are not paved with gold and life here is only "tax free" on your earned salary. Everything has a hidden cost and sometimes not so hidden. There is no support function. No job = no residents permit unless you own property /company = time to leave within 30 days, hopefully as long as you don't have any outstanding debt.

Good luck but think hard and fast, especially with kids in tow.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You were the one asking about furnishing allowances and you're planning on opting out of Emirates housing?

I believe Emirates in housing get their dewa paid for as part of their package. But if you opt out of housing you are liable for dewa (including the housing tax). Anyone feel free to correct me on this. If true, you will have to pay as much as another 20,000 a year in dewa bills on top of your rent. 

Long story short, there's a reason why everyone I meet who works for Emirates always say take the housing. You end up paying a lot more if you don't.


----------

